# Looking for a couple of TFO rods



## caleb_CAG (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I've got a trip coming up and am trying to find a couple of TFO rods. Looking for a 10wt and a 7wt. Would like to find BVk's but open to others. I have a Sage XP 9ft 7wt in like new condition I'd be willing to part with. Thanks!


----------



## louisianaflyguy (Aug 24, 2011)

Have a new TFO Axiom 7wt. Have you held a 10wt from TFO, last time I looked at them they were very heavy. 
I want $160 for the Axiom 7wt.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

What about the Mangrove rods from TFO?? I have been interested in them myself....


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a TFO lefty kreh signature series 10wt. 2 peice. Still has the wrap on the cork grip. Selling for $50. Where are you located?


----------



## caleb_CAG (Feb 23, 2013)

> What about the Mangrove rods from TFO??  I have been interested in them myself....


I've got an 8wt Mangrove and do enjoy fishing it. Little slower than the BVK but has some more power.


----------



## orchid (May 11, 2014)

I have a used 3 times. Red Bone 10WT 3 piece and a new never used(still has wrapper on handle) Red Bone 8WT 2 piece $50.00(10wt) and $75.00(8WT) plus shipping. Located in LAKELAND, FL. 33813. PHONE (706)506-4304


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This might work for you as an alternative to the 7wt TFO.  If not for you, then maybe someone else who is reading this thread.

I have a brand new 9ft - 6wt saltwater series Redington Vapen, classic cork full wells handle with saltwater fighting butt.  it's extremely light in hand, fast rod yet very powerful for a 6wt and very forgiving to throw.  Makes very easy clean cast with little effort even with some bad casting habits. Easy to throw flies design for a 7wt, yet also make a great all around freshwater rod.  It throws like rods costing twice as much.  Also has good lifting power without sacrificing weight and feeling bulky.

New radical rod scrim design, extremely durable and helps withstands rod breaks, carbon fiber reel seat, Lifetime Warranty, Best in Show at ICAST.

Retails for $299.  I'm letting this brand new rod go for $200. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P0L_NiD2Ho

http://globalflyfisher.com/video/redington-vapen-red-fly-rod-review

http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-rods/vapen/

http://www.tight-lined-tales-of-a-fly-fisherman.com/2013/10/fly-product-tltff-review-of-redington.html

PM me for details


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

If you can't have faith in this group of guys, what's the world coming to?
I've got a 10wt BVK I bought for a trip and have used twice. I'll send it to you on my dime, just send it back when you're done on yours. And enjoy it. If you decide you can't live without it after your trip, let me know and we'll work something out. 
PM me shipping info.

Mike


----------



## caleb_CAG (Feb 23, 2013)

Guys I really appreciate all the offers and PM's. I think I've respnded to them all. I've pretty much found what I needed. You guys are great. Tight lines!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

> If you can't have faith in this group of guys, what's the world coming to?
> I've got a 10wt BVK I bought for a trip and have used twice. I'll send it to you on my dime, just send it back when you're done on yours. And enjoy it. If you decide you can't live without it after your trip, let me know and we'll work something out.
> PM me shipping info.



Junkin, that's impressive! 

CAG31, just curious, what did you go with?


----------



## caleb_CAG (Feb 23, 2013)

7wt BVK and a buddy loaned me a 10wt TiCr. Will also use the 8wt Mangrove I have as well.


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a 6wt Ticrx that i have fished maybe twice. I'll let it go for $125.


www.bluemuddcharters.com


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Great site, fine bunch of folks, and despite some differences of opinion now and again, just a ton of expertise and info! 



Good Fishing!!!


----------

